# Scarborough Sunday 22nd



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok boys (and girls)
Rumour has it that the Taylor have been around the Scarborough reef for the last week. Not real big but legal. I'm planning to launch at Andy's spot about 5.30am tomorrow. Anyone interested? Sorry for the late notice.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmmmmm.......15-20 kts???? either very brave or just desperate. :shock: :lol: Good luck john.

I'm still recovering from the flu.....cough, cough.  , next time mate.


----------

